# SCOREcast NAMM videos



## Brian Ralston (Jan 13, 2011)

Just letting you guys know SCOREcast Online has a Youtube channel where we will be putting up some videos from the NAMM show. 

We had a bit of fun with the first one...since it was Press Day after all. Oh so exciting.

*CHANNEL:* http://www.youtube.com/scorecastonline



:wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 13, 2011)

Love it! Bring em on!


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 17, 2011)

In this first episode of SCOREcastOnline.com’s 2011 NAMM Show coverage, Deane Ogden visits with Academy Award-winning film composer A.R. Rahman about his NAMM Show Top Picks, and sits down with Mike Barry and Mike Patti, the creative wizards behind the Cinesamples brand of sample libraries, to talk about some of their premiere products for 2011.

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/01/2011-namm-show-a-r-rahman-and-cinesamples.html


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 25, 2011)

_We got the chance to see the newest incarnation of Cubase in action at the 2011 NAMM Show, and witness the software in all its 64-bit Mac glory (Woohoo!). Here is Steinberg’s resident Cubase guru, Matt Hepworth, with all the juicy details!_

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/01/2011-namm-show-steinberg-cubase-6-w-64-bit-support.html


----------



## Stevie (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, too bad Matt didn't show the new controller editing.
Very interesting for film composer. Nevertheless, great video.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 28, 2011)

any chance of getting these vids as downloadable podcasts from itunes ala sonicstate?


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 28, 2011)

I will look into it Jon. Not sure. I am sure there is a way...but might require some set up of a new feed and that feeds acceptance by iTunes...which may take some time to the point where the timeliness of the videos would then be affected and out of date. 

But...we may be doing more stuff like this in the future to. So...it would be a good idea to get something like that in place. Good suggestion. o-[][]-o


----------

